# Metal's evolution



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread addresses the way Metal has evolved. From its beginning, some 30 years ago, or more, to now.

So many things have changed, so many genres, sub genres and bands have been created, thus, Metal music itself has changed. Just to mention some examples, I am especially thinking about Nu Metal, which was supposed to bring about a "revolution" in Metal, or some bands that have totally changed their sound (please don't bash Metallica or In Flames XD).

Personally, i am someone who changes a lot, as a consequence, my tastes in music have really been transformed with time. Because of this, id say i like when things change, i dont like things to remain static and unchanged for a long time. It bores me.

Therefore, i dont mind when some bands try to give their sound something new, which will keep me interesed and curious, as ill always be longing for their next album, to see if something has changed or not. Moreover, i dont think there is a "true metal" genre which would refer to the first Metal bands.

To me, Metal is neither better now than before, nor worse. I dont think i am able to judge, because i like both "oldschool" Metal, and new Metal ( i didnt say "nu" but "new"), even though most of my favourite bands are .. kinda new.

There are so many things to say about it, and i am sure many people would disagree with me. This is the reason why id like to ask you how you feel about it. Do you think Metal is improving ? Or on the contrary, decaying ? And dont be afraid of being talkative, give arguments .


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Metal reached it's zenith near it's inception with Sabbath. It's been in decline since about 1976. Not to say there aren't any good bands around today but there is an absolute ocean of crap in the metal universe of present.

Metal is bit like a race to the bottom. Each successive generation of bands try to be 'heavier' than the last generation of bands. Be it through gruffer vocals, drop-tunings or just playing faster and more technical. I prefer metal that is clearly influenced by the early pioneering bands. More barbaric, sloppy and generally groovy. A lot of modern metal bands seem to have lost that R&B inspired groove/swing that I like. I can't even get into Mastodon and I am a big fan of prog rock.

I will add I am in no way a metalhead. The only proper metal albums outside of Sabbath I own are _Rust in Peace, Blackwater Park _and _Welcome to Sky Valley_. I'd pick up some Electric Wizard or Sleep if I saw some cheap enough, or Tool if they are even considered metal. I like most of the big early bands: Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Iron Maiden. Metal seems to be a genre where the big bands are generally far better than the unknown ones, so digging through the past can be unfruitful.

But metal has it's place today. Sometimes you want to relax with some Erik Satie and sometimes you want some face-melting solos from Marty Friedman.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Argus said:


> But metal has it's place today. Sometimes you want to relax with some Erik Satie and sometimes you want some face-melting solos from Marty Friedman.


I could always go for some of MAB's better works.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know... it gotten to the point now where metal is possibly my absolute least favourite genre, despite being a big grunge and metal listener in my teen years. A lot of the bluesier metal bands seem to lay it on too thick how "rock & roll" and "dangerous" they are that it winds up being embarrassing and you kind of associate it with your dad playing air guitar -_-, the heavier thrash influenced stuff is way too comical and the "angsty" alternative or prog-influenced metal is overblown to the point of ridiculous.

I suppose I don't mind some of the doom metal bands of recent years, but that's only because they seem to enjoy parodying the genre as a whole.


----------

